# Can't help myself



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently there is a lady that posted a pic online with a title of something like 'I am fat and wore a bikini".. Who cares? There is ALWAYS a swamp donkey at the beach that is 200+ pounds that decides she just has to wear a bikini because she is so sexy.. She has over 350,000 likes on Facebook already. Sure she does, it is other palmetto pigs that think it is great... I have been to the beach and seen women that were over 3-400lbs and have wore bikinis.. You are ****ing kidding me right?!! You might as well go naked. When your ass eats your underwear, it is not ****ing sexy!!! It's like people and online dating. You can bet your ass if you see something like "A few extra pounds" she or he mean they can EAT a few extra pounds for a snack... I always called womens weight online Yahoo pounds.. You should add 20-30lbs to anything they ever tell you online.. Same goes for men probably... https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/fat-woman-wears-bikini--world-doesn-t-end-180736209.html

I will probably get some slack for this but fat people should not wear bikinis in public!!

God made **** so fat women would have friends!!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

"swamp donkey" haha,that made me shart.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Apparently there is a lady that posted a pic online with a title of something like 'I am fat and wore a bikini".. Who cares? There is ALWAYS a swamp donkey at the beach that is 200+ pounds that decides she just has to wear a bikini because she is so sexy.. She has over 350,000 likes on Facebook already. Sure she does, it is other palmetto pigs that think it is great... I have been to the beach and seen women that were over 3-400lbs and have wore bikinis.. You are ****ing kidding me right?!! You might as well go naked. When your ass eats your underwear, it is not ****ing sexy!!! It's like people and online dating. You can bet your ass if you see something like "A few extra pounds" she or he mean they can EAT a few extra pounds for a snack... I always called womens weight online Yahoo pounds.. You should add 20-30lbs to anything they ever tell you online.. Same goes for men probably... https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/fat-woman-wears-bikini--world-doesn-t-end-180736209.html
> 
> I will probably get some slack for this but fat people should not wear bikinis in public!!
> 
> God made **** so fat women would have friends!!!


Hey!...are you talking about one of my sister-in-laws????....................OK!.go ahead!....I like swamp donkeys too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, so you can't help yourself....

Apparently neither could she. 

Whatever a woman can do to 'feel' sexy - more power to her. I may not think it's sexy but I am quite sure that somewhere there is someone else who does.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beauty is on the inside.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Beauty is on the inside.


Don't get me wrong. I know that. Certain people just shouldn't wear certain things. I know my limits on what I should wear and what would make me look like a complete dipshit.. It is like the guys you see at the beach with the banana hammocks.. Those are a no no IMO..


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's all fun and games until Greenpeace shows up and tries to roll her back into the ocean.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Just say no to banana hammocks!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey...I'm gonna throw out the whole glass house and rocks thing.....I learned as a kid...Beauty is only skin deep.....but ugly goes clear down to the bone. That said...I keep a shirt on at the beach....wife's orders.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I go to the beach I walk straight down the pier, pop the top on a cold one and cast into the surf.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Some womens asses are like big labyrinths and a guy could get lost in there forever unless he unwound a ball of string to find his way back out

EDIT- mind you, if I had the choice between an anorexic-looking skeleton and a labyrinth, i'd take the lab every time


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...Abguly4dpZWJ-P2CKp8qPKbOQ88YUGvAa2FCsj5r3VxoQ https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...SW_MS_1LHE3rv5OM4_UkrMdjvdnbAkiNdzviPw4YNLtow https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...OvTDrgaKFikJc1hPJWHPrN519imsmx__i_J7mg1Fs0pmw https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...qNas6Ok9KASd-ZQs8EimuKsXZTPcDLGl_Pc-1Nsh97tjw https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/..._w0NxPBulKfh_yasCzOYP9Q8M-_qFEqqeSWu0jRr51vrQ https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...XHPG7haqukwLUJrm0_qp2OQ72MDB4UHhpOhmhoMDEKhzv

right back at you guys terribly disgusting. makes me want to puke


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

you guys are just too sexy for words. at least I cant find words for this...........


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know what you guys are talking about! I love love love people-watching ! And one of the very best places to people watch is at the beach or a pool. 

My family owns a house in the OBX at Kitty Hawk so my sister and I get to the beach often. (I even life-guarded for a few years in college. Best job ever!) How boring it would be if everyone was the same. 

It's fun to see the crazy old guy wearing the yellow banana-hammock that goes mostly transparent when it gets wet. It's hilarious watching the big girls jump a wave and not realize their giant knockers are just a millimeter away from escaping a cheap Lycra swimsuit. 

I love the tan fit people, and the adorable fish-belly-white skinned people covered in BullFrog SPS 3000. I love the wrinkly old leather ladies and the sunburned hung-over spring breakers. 

I love it when people try to covertly remove an ill-fitted bikini bottom out of their sandy cheeks. And I love it when the guys get out of the water and pull the fabric of their trucks away from their package so no one can see the effects of cold ocean water.

Fat girls and boys in ridiculous suits acting like divas and rock-stars... Adorable old couples with fanny packs... Cute kids panic-running because they just discovered the sand is hot... Sandals with socks... These are the few good things in this world that remind us, sometimes life is pure comedy. Once I even saw a cute guy exit the surf with a nut out. You better believe I looked. And grinned.

If you find yourself on a beach in the OBX and you notice a woman wearing really cheap shoes and really expensive sunglasses, checking you out... it could totally be me.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> View attachment 6040
> View attachment 6041


I would totally stare at that! Maybe even smile and wave and say, "Bold choice!".

You guys saying you wouldn't? Am I odd? I don't feel odd.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Spandex: It's a privilege, not a right.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tirednurse, I really did not need to see that this early in the morning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> View attachment 6040
> View attachment 6041
> 
> 
> you guys are just too sexy for words. at least I cant find words for this...........


lance and survivalist77?


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Beauty is on the inside.


Yeah...Luckily for her..


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Wal Mart Shopper


tirednurse said:


> View attachment 6040
> View attachment 6041
> 
> 
> you guys are just too sexy for words. at least I cant find words for this...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Casie said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about! I love love love people-watching ! And one of the very best places to people watch is at the beach or a pool.
> 
> My family owns a house in the OBX at Kitty Hawk so my sister and I get to the beach often. (I even life-guarded for a few years in college. Best job ever!) How boring it would be if everyone was the same.
> 
> ...


id probably say..hey genius I can see your brains...im 100% with you on people watching it is one of the best things to do..i do it at the airport too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Apparently there is a lady that posted a pic online with a title of something like 'I am fat and wore a bikini".. Who cares? There is ALWAYS a swamp donkey at the beach that is 200+ pounds that decides she just has to wear a bikini because she is so sexy.. She has over 350,000 likes on Facebook already. Sure she does, it is other palmetto pigs that think it is great... I have been to the beach and seen women that were over 3-400lbs and have wore bikinis.. You are ****ing kidding me right?!! You might as well go naked. When your ass eats your underwear, it is not ****ing sexy!!! It's like people and online dating. You can bet your ass if you see something like "A few extra pounds" she or he mean they can EAT a few extra pounds for a snack... I always called womens weight online Yahoo pounds.. You should add 20-30lbs to anything they ever tell you online.. Same goes for men probably... https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/fat-woman-wears-bikini--world-doesn-t-end-180736209.html
> 
> I will probably get some slack for this but fat people should not wear bikinis in public!!
> 
> God made **** so fat women would have friends!!!


Actually, I clicked on the link and saw the picture. She's not fat, just fluffy.:-D
Now, the tattoos on her arms are a turn off for sure.:shock:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Meh... Mostly I don't really care what she wore. But there is a part of me that is happy because she did what she wanted to. She's pursuing happiness instead of hanging out in fat people chat rooms and bitching about it. It may only be a bikini today but tomorrow that kind of passion and decisiveness could be leading the prepper charge for her family unit. Good for her.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

each to their own


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> each to their own


Yes, indeed.:-D


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> Spandex: It's a privilege, not a right.


Amen I have said that to family members and there are some strangers I would like to tell that too, not something I would wear. I have 2 deteriorating discs and a bulging disc in my lower back since that injury I have put on a few pounds, these make it harder to work them off. I usually average between 240-275 depending on the time of year, holidays are a curse. My goal is to get back to and try to keep it around 220-225. I will never get back to my military weight of 188 and 195 as I got older. But I try to watch what clothes I do wear, I like to be able to look at myself in the mirror. Tell ya what 240 is that weight loss wall I run into and have a hard time getting past.

If wearing a bikini makes her happy more power to her, but keep it at the beach, and please just because you can squeeze into those spandex pants or those yoga pants, that does not mean you should wear them. I do not see that listed anywhere in the Bill of Rights.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you want to have some real fun, google people of walmart…..DAMN!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like this site People Of Walmart - Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart : People Of Walmart Once you start watching, it is like a train wreck. You don't want to watch it but you can't turn away... It just amazes me what people will wear out in public. Some of the shit they wear, I wouldn't wear alone at home..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thank God we live in a country where we can wear what we want and don't have to give a damn what anyone else thinks about it.
She has the freedom to wear what ever she wants, and you have the freedom to be disgusted by it.
God Bless America!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I like this site People Of Walmart - Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart : People Of Walmart Once you start watching, it is like a train wreck. You don't want to watch it but you can't turn away... It just amazes me what people will wear out in public. Some of the shit they wear, I wouldn't wear alone at home..


You mean you don't like to see 400lbs blond wig wearing black chicks with leopard print spandex covering an ass that looks like 200lbs of chewed copenhagen?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> You mean you don't like to see 400lbs blond wig wearing black chicks with leopard print spandex covering an ass that looks like 200lbs of chewed copenhagen?


I did a sure enough comedy spit take on that one.

Reminds me of my spittoon and my first roommate in college. Great guy, Hayseed, we called him, but he did not have the capacity to learn certain things and right next to MY chair sat a big ole brass spittoon. This spittoon contained gallons and gallons of tobacco expectoration that I rarely emptied.

Because Hayseed country boy roommate couldn't learn to watch where he was walking or control his goofy feet, we had this crappy indoor-outdoor carpet with a big ass brown stain from his multiple trips over my spittoon. Hayseed didn't cuss or drink hence was the perfect college roommate, plus he had a car making him the DD. But everytime he would trip over the spittoon and spill it, he'd look at me and say something like, "daggummit Slippy, I just spill't yo nasty spit again".

Ole Hayseed was a real good athlete but his country feet splayed out like a damn duck when he walked or ran! I'd then look at him, set the spittoon upright, let loose a brown stream of spittle and say something like, "Walk like a human and keep those country assed duck feet straight and you wouldn't spill the spit you damn ig-no-ramus". Good times at the cow college for sure!

Needless to say, he moved out the next year but we remain friends to this day, 35+years ago.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I did a sure enough comedy spit take on that one.
> 
> Reminds me of my spittoon and my first roommate in college. Great guy, Hayseed, we called him, but he did not have the capacity to learn certain things and right next to MY chair sat a big ole brass spittoon. This spittoon contained gallons and gallons of tobacco expectoration that I rarely emptied.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight... You were the guy chewin' snus but you called him "Hayseed"?!? I really like you Southerners, but you confound the hell out of me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Let me get this straight... You were the guy chewin' snus but you called him "Hayseed"?!? I really like you Southerners, but you confound the hell out of me.


Ain't that somethin'!

Another Hayseed story,

Back then most college freshmen tended to take many of the same introductory BS courses and me, Hayseed and one of our neighbor girls had the same English class. So we have this assignment to write some stupid paper and Hayseed finishes his first and settles in to watch the Braves on WTBS. This dumbass chick who lived a couple of doors down from us named Lisa or something, comes knockin on our door wanting to know if we had finished the assignment.

I was chewin' tobacco and thinking about ways to score some time with the future Mrs Slippy....and Hayseed was glued to TV watching Bob Horner hit a dinger against the Dodgers. So I throw her Hayseed's paper and she settles in to study it. Lisa wasn't anything special looking and pretty dumb, too dumb to mess with if you want to know the truth, so we ignore her.

A little while later, she finishes and heads back to her place for the night. A few days later, after we turn in the papers and the Professor hands them back graded, Hayseed gives me a terrified look and shows me his paper. Written in RED was a note to see the Prof after class. So I follow him up to the Prof's office and wait outside the door and damn...there sits Lisa (or whatever her name was) in his office crying. So the Professor starts grillin' ole Hayseed about cheating off of Lisa's paper and that little bitch is letting Hayseed take the rap!

Stupid chick had copied Hayseed's paper WORD FOR WORD!

I realize that I have to step in and knock on the door. I tell the whole story and he lets Hayseed and I go. Lisa left college shortly thereafter.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

prepadoodle said:


> it's all fun and games until greenpeace shows up and tries to roll her back into the ocean.


roflmao.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Tired Nurse that guy's hair was awesome!!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

longrider said:


> Tired Nurse that guy's hair was awesome!!


Don't know which pic you were talking about but for all I have to say I was probably trying to avoid looking at any part of it and especially if it was hairy...EWWWWW


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Don't know which pic you were talking about but for all I have to say I was probably trying to avoid looking at any part of it and especially if it was hairy...EWWWWW


Now that was funny!


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I just LOVE BBW's!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

big paul said:


> I just LOVE BBW's!!!!!


? What is a BBW?


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Big Beautiful Women....i.e. the larger the better! never could stand skinny women with the bones sticking out.....yuck!!!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ain't that somethin'!This dumbass chick who lived a couple of doors down from us named Lisa or something,....................
> thinking about ways to score some time with the *future Mrs Slippy*......... Lisa wasn't anything special looking and pretty dumb, too dumb to mess with if you want to know the truth, so we ignore her.
> So the Professor starts grillin' ole Hayseed about cheating off of Lisa's paper and that little bitch is letting Hayseed take the rap!
> 
> Stupid chick had copied Hayseed's paper WORD FOR Lisa left college shortly thereafter.


Uh,you may want to clarify a few things about Mrs. Slippy.
Just sayin


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lisa was the stupid chick who copied Hayseed's paper and not the future Mrs Slippy.


----------

